# game of thrones



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

does anyone know when the full season of game of thrones will be out in 4k uhd i can only find season 1


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Last season announcement:

HBO announced Sunday night that the eighth and final season will begin on April 14. In a one minute and 44-second teaser released Sunday, Arya Stark (Maisie Williams), Sansa Stark (Sophie Turner) and Jon Snow (Kit Harington) are seen in the crypts of Winterfell.


----------

